# OLED Fernseher brauche ich extra einen Receiver?



## JoachimWeigler (15. März 2016)

Da ich mich sehr für ein OLED Fernseher interessiere und noch eine Frage habe die in mir ruht stelle ich sie mal hier. Wen ich mir einen solchen OLED Fernseher kaufen würde, brauch ich noch einen Receiver? Also ich möchte HD+ schauen oder hat der TV alle hierfür nötigen Elemente verbaut? Da der TV ein SmartTV ist hat er ja Internet für Streaming, hier funktioniert HD+ ja auch aber wie sieht das bei einem normalen Kabelfernsehen aus?
 
Danke für Euere Antworten  Lg, Joachim


----------

